# Beetle Fuse Layout



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I know we started a thread a while ago about this, but figured I would put up a new one. Below is a link to the full PDF of ALL fuses in the car for everyone. 

http://www.drtechy.com/images/forum/beetle/2012_Beetle_Fuse_Layout.pdf


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

That is a great find. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> That is a great find. Thanks for sharing!


No problem, just asked my dealer for it and they made me a copy.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

All I get is a redirection to a Microsoft office login... Dead link?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

misterwes said:


> All I get is a redirection to a Microsoft office login... Dead link?


Strange, it's a direct link to a PDF document. Try right clicking and choosing save target.


----------

